# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Can a mandolin rock?

## mandopete

(pardon me if this has been posted before)

Is Tim here among us?

Can a mandolin rock?

----------


## Mattg

Can a mandolin rock?

No.

Don't even try it. 

Sincerely, 

The Mandolin Police.  :Cool:

----------


## man dough nollij

FOR THOSE ABOUT TO ROCK....


















(Don't even think about it.)

----------


## Mike Herlihy

> FOR THOSE ABOUT TO ROCK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the right quote is: WE SALUTE YOU :Smile:

----------


## Mike Bromley

Yes.  I do it regularly.  Now _BANJOS_, on the other hand... :Disbelief: 

But just to be a sniper, the above tune was more of a blues tune than rock...and blues mando is fertile ground.

However, "Comfortably Numb" is a great tune on the mando....  

There was a time WSM would have eschewed drums, but there are several Youtubes with the Mon playing with drums....(drums can be defined as a pile of neck-less banjos, ar-ar)

And Bill's place in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame is no accident!

Ha!

----------


## mandolooter

I like the Pharm Boys stuff...and of course mandolins can rock!!!

----------


## CES

Of course...why do you think they invented Mandobirds?

I've got two books of Christmas music I'm working on...one is good mostly for beautiful acoustics pieces, but the other one I'm almost exclusively playing on the 'Bird...Jingle Bell Rock is my 8 year old's current favorite.  It's also fun to crank up the distortion on an old standard like O Holy Night, too... :Coffee:

----------


## CES

ALso saw Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers on Paladium the other night...his lead guitarist periodically pulls out a mando that he primarily fingerpicks...couldn't get a great look at it at the time and haven't followed up.  Looked like a Mann Acoustic-Electric or some sort of custom Rickenbocker...anyone out there know offhand?

----------


## jefflester

> ALso saw Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers on Paladium the other night...his lead guitarist periodically pulls out a mando that he primarily fingerpicks...couldn't get a great look at it at the time and haven't followed up.  Looked like a Mann Acoustic-Electric or some sort of custom Rickenbocker...anyone out there know offhand?


Mike Campbell has been repeatedly seen with a green Tony Revell emando that is inspired by the classic Rickenbacker style.

----------


## mrmando

Instructions to make a mandolin rock: 

1) Get a mandolin, preferably a bowlback. 
2) Hold the mandolin in one hand by the neck. Allow the back of the mandolin to rest on the floor or any flat surface.
3) Rotate your wrist, first clockwise and then counterclockwise. Continue rocking until the mandolin (or your arm) falls asleep.

----------


## Ransolo

This was really rockers folking... or something like that.  I would say it can rock as long as you don't get cheesy and sound like Trey.  That guy from String Cheese gets on my nerves sounding like Trey.

----------


## CES

[QUOTE=jefflester;602716]Mike Campbell has been repeatedly seen with a green Tony Revell emando that is inspired by the classic Rickenbacker style.


Jeff,

That's the one!  Thanks for doing my legwork for me...I've never seen them live but enjoyed watching their "Soundstage" performance, which I caught maybe 5 songs of...got excited when he pulled out the Revell, though!

----------


## jefflester

> This was really rockers folking... or something like that.


The other guy in the band could rock pretty well also.

----------


## Ronbo

Sam Bush sure can make a mando rock!

----------


## Bikewer

> Sam Bush sure can make a mando rock!


Second that.  I've got a live concert recording in the car now, with the band doing a credible job on "Crossroads Blues" ala the Clapton version.

----------


## mandodan1960

Jim Richter rocks check out his youtube.

search Jim Richter + mandolin on youtube.

Wind cries mary 
While my guitar gently weeps
Little Wing
Wish you were here (OM)
Over the hills and far away.

A very talented guy with a diverse repertoire.

----------


## WindinBoy

In the hands of someone who knows what they;re doing and with enough AMPLIFICATION of course. I once played with a band and couldn't get enough amplification. I switched to drums since I was better than the drummer anyway, but whatever. Rock is not always delicate, the mandolin needs a big boost to be heard.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

You can add Maestro Alex Gergory to the consensus.

----------


## Payit Forward

This is a rhetorical question right?   :Confused: 

Is there some other kind of music that people play on the mandolin?

----------


## mandopete

Well, no really.  It's been rumoured that one can play bluegrass on mandolin, but I think it's more suited to the clarinet!

----------


## Mike Bromley

> but I think it's more suited to the clarinet!



Pete, that was the soprano sax.  Kenny Grass.

The Dobro eventually replaced the Trombone.

 :Chicken:

----------


## Payit Forward

> It's been rumoured that one can play bluegrass on mandolin


One of these days I'm gonna try out this newfangled bluegrass stuff I keep hearing about!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## man dough nollij

I suppose you could play bluegrass on a mandolin, but it'll never replace the spoons or the shaker egg.

----------


## John McGann

> The Dobro eventually replaced the Trombone.


No lie, check out Bob Dunn's playing with Milton Brown in the 30's (especially a track featuring him called "Takin' Off")- OK, he played "electric dobro" lap steel, but the trombone influence is huge and totally cool, and it rocks with natural tube distortion!

As for the existential Zen koan "can a mandolin rock"- Dave Apollon may be the first pre-Bill Monroe rock mandolinist, but I think Bill gets the title for the original sex-no drugs-and rock and roll musician (see the bio "Can't You Hear Me Callin' by R. Smith)...Sam Bush can rock, swing, and groove 8 days a week in any style...

Rock doesn't require a Les Paul and Marshall stack, it's about the heart and soul just like bluegrass, jazz, classical and all real music (as opposed to 'entertainment product- now 99% music-free!")  :Cool:

----------


## tree

> Rock doesn't require a Les Paul and Marshall stack, it's about the heart and soul just like bluegrass, jazz, classical and all real music (as opposed to 'entertainment product- now 99% music-free!")


Amen, brother!

I've often commented, after hearing certain passages in Messiah, "now THAT was rock and roll!" (Since By Man Came Death, in particular, has it all: a hook with absolutely brilliant set-up, great dynamics, repetition, and it's WAY under 3 minutes.)

----------


## mandocrucian

Ry Cooder
Rory Gallagher
David Lindley
Jethro Tull (Ian Anderson, Martin Barre, Dave Pegg)
Fairport Convention (Dave Swarbrick, Dave Pegg, Chris Leslie)
Horslips (Charles O'Connor)
The Hooters (Eric Bazilian)
Nash The Slash
Little Feat (Paul Barrerre, Fred Tackett)
The Band (Levon Helm)
Heart (Nancy Wilson)
Davey Johnstone (Elton John's band)
Richard Thompson
Johnny Young
Johnny Winter
Lindisfarne (Ray Jackson)
Los Lobos (David Hildalgo, Cesar Rojas)
REM (Peter Buck)
Led Zep (John Paul Jones, Jimmy Page)
Ritchie Blackmore
Beacon Hillbillies (Jimmy Ryan)
Tempest (Leif Sorbye)
Niles Hokkanen   *On Fire & Ready!* 
Seals & Crofts (Dash Crofts)
Duke Levine
Danny Levin (Asleep At The Wheel)
The Leopards (Dennis Pash)
Steve Winwood
The Byrds (Chris Hillman)
Steve Earle
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers (Mike Campbell)
Bernie Leadon
John Kruth
String Cheese Incident (Michael Kang)
Terry Woods (The Pogues, The Woods Band)
Graham Preskett (Gerry Rafferty's band)
Paddy Bush ( Kate Bush's brother)
Govt' Mule (Allen Woody)
Higher Ground (Mick Chegwidden, Alan Glickenhaus)
David Immergluck (Counting Crows, John Hiatt)
Carbon Leaf (Gravett Carter)
The E Street Band (Steve Van Zandt)
The Waterboys (Anthony Thistlewaite)

and of course.....

*Spinal Tap* (Nigel Tufnel)


*YouTube: Niles Hokkanen circa 1991 "Honkytonk Blues/Summertime Blues" solo mandolin*

----------


## John McGann

> Beacon Hillbillies (Jimmy Ryan)


Jimmy also played great emando with Blood Oranges and several Morphine offshoot bands like The Pale Brothers.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

...and don't forget Jimmy's two excellent solo CD's, Lost Diamond Angel, and Gospel Shirt.

BTW John, where can one acquire one of yours and Jimmy's Beacon Hillbillies CDs? Coincidentally I did an extensive internet search for one recently, but to no avail.

Also, do you know if Jimmy's and Sandman's _Treat her Orange_ project ever released a recording?

----------


## John McGann

Beacon Hillbillies 3 CDs are long out of print but do pop up on eBay and Amazon; not sure about Treat Her Orange but I haven't seen any recordings...

----------


## Mark Paterson

Anthony Hannigan certainly can...he does a very cool Vodoo Chile..and other rockin' nuggets.

----------


## mandroid

Y'all Got all the same notes as anyone else,  do with them as you please.. :Whistling:   :Wink:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandopete

Mine goes to 11!

----------


## Mike Bunting

It's the player, not the axe.

----------


## John McGann

> It's the player, not the axe.


There's a great story about Chet Atkins:

Fan: "That guitar sounds great!"

Chet picks up guitar and looks at it: "I don't hear anything..."

 :Laughing:   :Mandosmiley:   :Coffee:

----------


## ApK

> There's a great story about Chet Atkins:
> 
> Fan: "That guitar sounds great!"
> 
> Chet picks up guitar and looks at it: "I don't hear anything..."


...and then the offended luthier who made the fine guitar took it back, leaving Chet picking a piece of cardboard and rubber bands.  During the show the audience booed "YOU don't sound so great now, Chet!"

 :Mandosmiley: 

At least, that's how the story goes in the just world of my imagination.
C'mon, give a little credit to the instrument where it's due.
It's the player AND the axe.  If it wasn't, you pros would all be playing $30 plywood instruments and saving their money for things that matter.

They say it's the singer not the song, too, but yet songwriters keep writing different songs...someone must think they matter.

On the other extreme, isn't there that story about an infinite number of monkeys playing Steinway grand pianos...or something?

----------


## Mike Bunting

My point was that it is the player who rocks (OP), not the instrument. It's like Mandroid says: 


> Y'all Got all the same notes as anyone else, do with them as you please.

----------


## ApK

I always tag my ending on to that Chet Atkins story when it comes up.  It's a compulsion.

----------


## PhilGE

Can A Mandolin Rock?

----------


## mandopete

Jim Richter Rocks!

----------


## Mike Bromley

Nothin' like a little Spanish Castle Magic.....in bib overalls, no less.

----------


## reverhar

Here is the Del Mccoury Band set list from last nights Warren Haynes Christmas Jam is Asheville, NC.  This was a pretty rocking night.  The whole band plugged in for the final song with the Lee Boys.

DEL MCCOURY BAND
1952 Vincent Black Lightning
Squirrel Hunter w/ John Paul Jones
Little Georgia Rose w/ Travis Tritt
Old Kentucky Shore w/ Joan & Travis Tritt
My Love Will Not Change w/ John Paul Jones
Celebrate w/ The Lee Boys

----------


## tuckerman

> Jim Richter rocks check out his youtube.
> 
> search Jim Richter + mandolin on youtube.
> 
> Wind cries mary 
> While my guitar gently weeps
> Little Wing
> Wish you were here (OM)
> Over the hills and far away.
> ...


I like to listen to that dood a lot. Also check out 
 

Good stuff


Reggae on the Mandolin..

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Jeff Austin from Yonder Mountain String Band certainly comes close to being a mandolin rock star. Also, the amazing player from the String Cheese Incident (Kang?) sounds like Trey Anastasio, except on electric mandolin.

----------


## tuckerman

How about Funk..

----------


## Erik Thomas

So, picture this, back in 1985 I'm playing mando with Elvin Bishop in front of a big casino in Reno--he hired my bluegrass band to back him up since he didn't have a band with him at the time--and he launches into one of his more famous blues numbers that always has a fat stratocaster break, and he looks at me and say's "take a ride!" and I proceed to make little tinkly mando sounds that sounded about as out of place as a harp solo on a Black Sabbath album.

No, mando's don't rock, but if you want to call an electric version a "mandolin", then I suppose some folks can get away with it, but an electric mando ain't no part of bluegrass. :o)

Erik

----------


## mandopete

> Reggae on the Mandolin..


Nice - I like the vocal too!

----------


## mandopete

> No, mando's don't rock, but if you want to call an electric version a "mandolin", then I suppose some folks can get away with it, but an electric mando ain't no part of bluegrass.
> 
> Erik


Wrong section of the Mandolin Cafe bro' !

----------


## ApK

> he looks at me and say's "take a ride!" and I proceed to make little tinkly mando sounds that sounded about as out of place as a harp solo on a Black Sabbath album.
> 
> No, mando's don't rock, but if you want to call an electric version a "mandolin", then I suppose some folks can get away with it, but an electric mando ain't no part of bluegrass. :o)
> 
> Erik


The implication there seems to be 'If I can't get a mandolin to rock, then no one can!'   :Wink:

----------


## Erik Thomas

> The implication there seems to be 'If I can't get a mandolin to rock, then no one can!'


Just sharing an opinion, dude, but you're right, I personally can only rock on my real, American-built Fender Stratocaster Deluxe (the right instrument for the type of music). My mando is for other styles of music, like this islandy song I wrote.

----------


## ApK

> My mando is for other styles of music, like this islandy song I wrote.


Nice!  I felt a little Jimmy Buffet vibe,  especially at the beginning.

(I was teasing, of course...I hope the winky made that plain enough.  I couldn't help picturing Bart Simpson trying to get some music out his new electric guitar and handing it to Otto saying "This thing is broken."  Otto then proceeds to SMOKE on it and says "Seems ok to me.")

----------


## Erik Thomas

> Nice!  I felt a little Jimmy Buffet vibe,  especially at the beginning.


You got me laughing! Actually, truth be known I own about 18 JB albums, but they're all vinyl stored away in a closet. Memories of a bygone era.

The inspiration for that little tune was getting lost in Mexicali and making a wrong turn and going down a one-way street the wrong way pulling a 25 foot travel trailer, unable to find room to turn around and a bunch of mexicans watching and pointing at me like I was an idiot--which I certainly was that day.  :Grin:

----------


## ApK

> You got me laughing! Actually, truth be known I own about 18 JB albums, but they're all vinyl stored away in a closet. Memories of a bygone era.
> 
> The inspiration for that little tune was getting lost in Mexicali and making a wrong turn and going down a one-way street the wrong way pulling a 25 foot travel trailer, unable to find room to turn around and a bunch of mexicans watching and pointing at me like I was an idiot--which I certainly was that day.


I don't know if you could hear them, but what they were saying when they were pointing at you was "There's that gringo who can't make a mandolin rock."  :Mandosmiley: 


ApK

----------


## mandopete

> My mando is for other styles of music, like this islandy song I wrote.


Nice tune!

----------


## MandoJam

Check out Eric Brazilian on Joan Osborne's song "St. Teresa".  It's mostly rhythm but the song wouldn't be what it is without mandolin.  It's on the "Relish" album.  I've been thinking about working out Slash's guitar line from "Sweet Chile' Of Mine" on the mando.  I think it might work.

----------


## Erik Thomas

> I don't know if you could hear them, but what they were saying when they were pointing at you was "There's that gringo who can't make a mandolin rock." 
> ApK


Gringo de Loco!

----------

